# Pig Roast pics



## Blue Vomit (Aug 11, 2012)

The Yuengling was flowing, the pig was cooking, a good time was had by all. It was actually easier than I thought. We got a 60 lb pig. It took about 7 hours. The apple wood worked out great.
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 12, 2012)

Here I was trying to go to bed and now I am hungry. For pig!


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 12, 2012)

Man, that looks mighty fine.  I would use the leftovers for pea soup or poke n' beans.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 12, 2012)

Dammit BV, that looks fantastic!  did you spin it on the open pit like that, or did you have a topcover at any point during the cooking?  Glad the applewood worked for ya, a combination of that and white oak is by far my favorite for cooking.  Nothing better than that!


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 12, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dammit BV, that looks fantastic!  did you spin it on the open pit like that, or did you have a topcover at any point during the cooking?  Glad the applewood worked for ya, a combination of that and white oak is by far my favorite for cooking.  Nothing better than that!



Thnx Scotty,
We spun it a 1/4 turn every few minutes the whole time, no top cover. The blocks really helped to hold the heat it. We went through less than a face cord of an apple/maple combo the whole time.
The only slight problem we had was in the beginning. Our pole was a little too big and wouldn't fit out Wilburs mouth, we had to saw his jaw apart.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 12, 2012)

Blue Vomit said:


> Thnx Scotty,
> We spun it a 1/4 turn every few minutes the whole time, no top cover. The blocks really helped to hold the heat it. We went through less than a face cord of an apple/maple combo the whole time.
> The only slight problem we had was in the beginning. Our pole was a little too big and wouldn't fit out Wilburs mouth, we had to saw his jaw apart.


Poor Wilbur .....lol.  I see you kept the fire out of the center of the spit and built it around the sides of the pig.  Looks great.  I will be doing one like this soon.  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 12, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Poor Wilbur .....lol.  I see you kept the fire out of the center of the spit and built it around the sides of the pig.  Looks great.  I will be doing one like this soon.  Thanks for posting the pics!



Yup, initial large fire in the center. Let that burn down to coals then rake coals to the outsides. Wilbur goes on after that. From there we just kept the outer ring going all day long. I was told you don't want any flare ups directly beneath wilbur. He burns easily.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 12, 2012)

My buddies son just did one last week (you can see his pig had a little flare up) 60 lb. dressed for $170. They flipped the rack every 15 minutes. Used soaked cherry on top of coals for flavor. The photo's tell the story.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 12, 2012)

Both pigs look awesome!!


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 13, 2012)

WTF, no invite?  Dayum


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 13, 2012)

I bet that crispy skin was just terrible  

Drink enough beers at these things and "pork" might be a verb as well.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 13, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> WTF, no invite?  Dayum



Next time. This was the trial run, we didn't want to give anyone Botchulism.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 13, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I bet that crispy skin was just terrible
> 
> Drink enough beers at these things and "pork" might be a verb as well.



Yup AP, plenty jackassery going on there. One buddy ate the eyeball, another one was dared to eat a kidney. That turned out to be one of my favorite parts, tasted like liver, but better. One buddy chewed on the ear for a while, then my dog snatched it from him when he was too drunk to defend himself.
This wasn't exactly a black tie affair at the Kennedy center.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 13, 2012)

Where was


Blue Vomit said:


> Yup AP, plenty jackassery going on there. One buddy ate the eyeball, another one was dared to eat a kidney. That turned out to be one of my favorite parts, tasted like liver, but better. One buddy chewed on the ear for a while, then my dog snatched it from him when he was too drunk to defend himself.
> This wasn't exactly a black tie affair at the Kennedy center.


 

Where was this bash held...Faber College??

Sounds like a good time!


----------

